# Flash/ speedlight?



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Whats the benefits of these over the built in flash?

Any recommendations for me on the D90, lower to high end prices?

Thanks


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

No comparison.

More powerful
Better diffusion i.e. not such a pin sharp small focus of light
The further away from the lens the flash the less chance of red eye
You can swivel the head, use diffuser domes, bounce cards, mini soft boxes etc.
You can remote fire it/them to get better, more even lighting and lightning effects (google strobists website)

Basically a speedlight is probably the most useful accessory for your camera you can ever buy.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Im thinking of one of these for the D80 as well so any information would be welcome!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

SB-600 is good enough for most people.
SB-800 has a bit more power and features.
SB-900 is the new kid on the block that replaces the SB-800, however it is about £150 more expensive not worth the money for the slight improvement and has some overheating issues amongst a few other minor niggles.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

So £150 is about right for the 600?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah that's about right.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Bugger a sb-600 just went on ebay not far from me for £120 buy it now!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Andy M said:


> Bugger a sb-600 just went on ebay not far from me for £120 buy it now!


http://www.digitalfirst.co.uk/productDA.asp?ProductID=3499&DepartmentID=130

out of stock though


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Cheap!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

It's worth getting some 2700mah nimh batteries and a charger as well if you don't have the as they really eat their way through the batteries.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

One other thing i'll say is if you can afford it (i know times are tight for everyone) get two SB-600's as this can open up a whole new world with the nikon creative lighting system.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Have a read of this
http://yanikphotoschool.com/tutorials/exploring-small-strobes-why-use-speedlights-off-camera/

And this
www.strobist.com

If cost's an issue just buy cheap strobes and run them off camera with wireless remotes.

If you're really interested in getting to grips with flash, grab a copy of "The Moment it Clicks" if you want to see what you can do with off camera lighting from someone who's been doing it for some of the biggest magazines in print over the last 10-20 years.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

make sure you get the kit you need for 'off camera' flash - leads etc, as it makes a huge difference to the quality of the pics to get if off the body and you can pretty much simulate natural lightin pics instead of the 'rabbit in headlights' light blast look.

Good flash use is a serious skill, and takes lots of practice, but is worth the time and effort


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> make sure you get the kit you need for 'off camera' flash - leads etc, as it makes a huge difference to the quality of the pics to get if off the body and you can pretty much simulate natural lightin pics instead of the 'rabbit in headlights' light blast look.
> 
> Good flash use is a serious skill, and takes lots of practice, but is worth the time and effort


d90 + sb600 are wireless.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> d90 + sb600 are wireless.


VERY nice - I have wireless controllers for mine, but built in would be very handt


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> d90 + sb600 are wireless.


Does that work if you can't see the strobes? 
e.g. if they're high and behind the camera, outside a door or 30ft away inside a brolly / softbox?
Or is it a variation on the light pulse communication systems on other brands which needs line of sight?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

JasonRS said:


> Does that work if you can't see the strobes?
> e.g. if they're high and behind the camera, outside a door or 30ft away inside a brolly / softbox?
> Or is it a variation on the light pulse communication systems on other brands which needs line of sight?


It is a slave triggered by the pop up flash set to commander mode. So in theory what you say could cause problems. However in practice i have had very few occasions where it has let me down, 30 ft is never normally a problem.

Also the only time it would be a problem when the flash is behind the camera is if you were outdoors and the pre-flash had nothing to bounce off. But there are little tircks to get around this like taping a business card to the front of the body to reflect the pre flashes behind the camera.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

IIRC the Canons can do that as well - its not TRUE wireless then  I have some true woreless triggers which are superb, and only the el-cheapo chinese versions which are great for amateur use :thumb:

even my old Vivitar's can be triggered with a pre-flash, and I have 2 old optical triggers that I use them with. They just cant be used on-camera as the voltage they generate would fry my 5D like a bag of chips :lol:


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> IIRC the Canons can do that as well - its not TRUE wireless then  I have some true woreless triggers which are superb, and only the el-cheapo chinese versions which are great for amateur use :thumb:
> 
> even my old Vivitar's can be triggered with a pre-flash, and I have 2 old optical triggers that I use them with. They just cant be used on-camera as the voltage they generate would fry my 5D like a bag of chips :lol:


And Pentax, Sony, Olympus et al.

The cheap ebay / cactus triggers are excellent for the price, and being able to drop a strobe inside something opens up interesting possibilities


----------

